# [Challenge] I am Elephants Friend!



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2009)

TPU is ranked number 1 (woooo) in this challenge:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=2680

Keep it up!


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> TPU is ranked number 1 (woooo) in this challenge:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=2680
> 
> Keep it up!



pfft, tpu is #1 in everything


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

So they should be


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> pfft, tpu is #1 in everything




We got another 2 months to go yet before it is over though...

No slacking! 


This challenge is based on run-time, not points so, even dusty old slow computers count.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

pretty cool, never even knew about challenges    Great job everyone.


----------

